# Boykin Spaniel National Championship



## Bruz (Apr 1, 2012)

We made the trip with the Family today and had a great time meeting everyone. There were some very nice dogs there and the grounds were incredible. :exactly:

These are pics from the day....

The Pups and their Grand Sire Chief







Rambo....The Pups Sire
















The Pups litter mate Triever (Carli holding and her friend Kayleigh holding Mojo)


----------



## Bruz (Apr 1, 2012)

The Hot Dog Retrieve....The dog is timed and expected to deliver the Hot Dog uneaten...This was funny as can be.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 1, 2012)

Some Pics from the Novice Run


----------



## Bruz (Apr 1, 2012)

The Snake Incident ......He didn't make it....I saw today how Frankenstein faced when the Town People decided he needed to die.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome series! Love the boykins! But why'd they kill the non venomous snake?


----------



## quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome!those are some good looking dogs!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty dogs!  Great series!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking good!  Those are some neat shots!  Makes me miss my Boykin!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 1, 2012)

Neat series of some beautiful dogs.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty dogs, and young ladies too .... thanks for sharing them


----------



## flattop (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pics Bruz!


----------

